# Has anyone had success using Hammerite (hammered) on Wood?



## Ed Bray (20 Sep 2015)

Hi all,

I have made a couple of flight cases from Birch Ply and have painted the inside with matt black blackboard paint, but I would like a black glossy hardwearing finish and do like the look of Hammerite hammered gloss (and I have a litre of it on-hand). Will it work okay on Birch ply? Anything to be wary of or suggestions for a primer if required?

TIA folks.


----------



## htf666 (21 Sep 2015)

I once made a large stand to hold 12 fish tanks out of angle iron and dexion. Above the tanks I used 2 x 1" for hardboard sliding doors. I painted it all with silver hammerite and it looked pretty good even if I say it myself.


----------



## Ed Bray (21 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I have read elsewhere that its advisable to use a primer coat of water based acrylic, did you do this or did you put it straight onto the bare wood?


----------



## Eric The Viking (21 Sep 2015)

Can you experiment? It's just paint, after all. 

I have a few cans left of the old formulation. They've been opened but they revive fairly well with a drop of xylene as thinners. I find the new stuff is nothing like as good as the old stuff. Flag paints make a good equivalent (Tolstation), that seems to be close to the old stuff.

I know you said you have a can to use up. I mention the difference because the old version really can't be overpainted quickly (unless you do it almost immediately). You have to wait for about a month, although you can accelerate this in an oven (no good for wood though!). It does spray fairly well tho if thinned (so I'm told). The new stuff might allow several coats more easily.

One issue I've had with the new formula is that it is scared off by any trace of grease. I almost ruined a part of my motorbike engine - I thought I'd degreased it, but it wasn't good enough, then only parts of the paint stuck (like concrete) and parts just fell off. That might be the reason for the thing about using primer - any oils in the woood might give problems.

E.


----------



## Ed Bray (21 Sep 2015)

Thanks Erik, I primed the wood with Acrylic undercoat/primer earlier this morning and in about half an hour will give it a go with the Hammerite. If it doesn't work I can always build another


----------



## ColeyS1 (21 Sep 2015)

Try it on an offcut first- pointless wasting your time and materials for the sake of an offcut 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

